# S.O:S Tata



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

ma perchè non lo trasmettono " no stop" a reti unificate?


è l'unica trasmissione che non mi annoia insieme a poche altre.

E' fatta proprio bene.!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Settembre 2007)

*reale*

Chi non conosce famiglie con bambini può pensarla "costruita" e con situazioni "esasperate" ...non è così


----------



## Iago (4 Settembre 2007)

*bambini tremendi*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma perchè non lo trasmettono " no stop" a reti unificate?
> 
> 
> è l'unica trasmissione che non mi annoia insieme a poche altre.
> ...



...anche a me diverte, e ho immaginato quando fanno i provini: i genitori spereranno di avere i bambini più terribili al mondo, per poter partecipare alla trasmissione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Settembre 2007)

*ehm*



Iago ha detto:


> ...anche a me diverte, e ho immaginato quando fanno i provini: i genitori spereranno di avere i bambini più terribili al mondo, per poter partecipare alla trasmissione


Non è necessario cercare tanto...


----------



## Iago (5 Settembre 2007)

*beh si...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è necessario cercare tanto...



...ma hai seguito qualche puntata??

...ci sono di bambini, e anche di genitori, ovviamente...che sono proprio da mettere le mani in gola e stringere


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*...*



Iago ha detto:


> ...ma hai seguito qualche puntata??
> 
> ...ci sono di bambini, e anche di genitori, ovviamente...che sono proprio da mettere le mani in gola e stringere


Sono una maestra ...la vedo da vivo...
Pensavo di proporre delle visione seguitite da gruppi di discussione.
Il nucleo del problema (diffuso) è nell'incoerenza: dire di no quando si è stanchi o nervosi come adulti e non, coerentemente, in relazione ai comportamenti dei bambini.
I bambini, poveretti, sono in uno stato di vera sofferenza...


----------



## Iago (5 Settembre 2007)

*ok*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono una maestra ...la vedo da vivo...
> Pensavo di proporre delle visione seguitite da gruppi di discussione.
> Il nucleo del problema (diffuso) è nell'incoerenza: dire di no quando si è stanchi o nervosi come adulti e non, coerentemente, in relazione ai comportamenti dei bambini.
> I bambini, poveretti, sono in uno stato di vera sofferenza...



comprendo perfettamente...e correggimi, tutto ciò soprattutto nelle famiglie regolari, vero?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*...*



Iago ha detto:


> comprendo perfettamente...e correggimi, tutto ciò soprattutto nelle famiglie regolari, vero?


E' comportamento traversale...
Seriamente; ho partecipato a un gruppo di ricerca (su piccola scala e senza presunzioni statistiche) ma non è risultata alcuna correlazione né con il livello culturale, né economico, né condizioni legali di coppia.


----------



## Old Lilith (5 Settembre 2007)

*perchè*

perchè non ne mandano una a me, visto che ho, sempre più pressante, il problema di chi mi tiene il piccolo dopo l'asilo?!?!?!?
sto cercando disperatamente una ragazza che possa aiutarmi in questo!!!!

...sul serio crescere i figli da soli non è propriamente una passeggiata....  

ciao
lil


----------



## Iago (5 Settembre 2007)

*lil*



Lilith ha detto:


> perchè non ne mandano una a me, visto che ho, sempre più pressante, il problema di chi mi tiene il piccolo dopo l'asilo?!?!?!?
> sto cercando disperatamente una ragazza che possa aiutarmi in questo!!!!
> 
> ...sul serio crescere i figli da soli non è propriamente una passeggiata....
> ...




...ma è moolto terribile?! perchè sennò...ciccia! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













P.s. come stai?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*intollerabile*



Lilith ha detto:


> perchè non ne mandano una a me, visto che ho, sempre più pressante, il problema di chi mi tiene il piccolo dopo l'asilo?!?!?!?
> sto cercando disperatamente una ragazza che possa aiutarmi in questo!!!!
> 
> ...sul serio crescere i figli da soli non è propriamente una passeggiata....
> ...


E' intollerabile che tante scuole abbiano un orario che non garantisce un'assistenza di qualità costringendo i genitori a soluzioni precarie.
Ma quel che è peggio è con motivazioni che si richiamano alla qualità delle proposte educative, ai bisogni e esigenze del bambini e all'assunzione di responsabilità delle famiglie (come se le persone potessero scegliersi orario di lavoro e ...lavoro!)


----------



## Lettrice (5 Settembre 2007)

Io credo di aver bisogno di Super Nanny... prima che Sbarella inizi a fare realmente la selvaggia


----------



## Old fun (5 Settembre 2007)

*può andare bene*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Io credo di aver bisogno di Super Nanny... prima che Sbarella inizi a fare realmente la selvaggia


 
super Fun???


----------



## Old Lilith (5 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ma è moolto terribile?! perchè sennò...ciccia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
no affatto, è un bimbo sveglissimo e nemmeno tanto terribile  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   (lo adorano tutti quelli c he lo conoscono) è un pò rompi ma credo sia nella media dei bimbi della sua età   ...è un vero "ometto" 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   inzomma... nu bellu scarrafone!!

cmq..io sto  bene, a fasi altalenanti, un pò di timore per il futuro (ce la farò da sola, ce la farò coi soldi, ce la farò ad educarlo bene...ecc)...per il resto niente di nuovo all'orizzonte perchè....leggi la firma 

Persa!!!! è verissimo, infatti sono stata costretta a metterlo all'asilo privato (pur avendone uno statale a 2 passi da casa, e che avrei di grand lunga preferito) perhcè ho problemi di orario!!!
essere madri  e lavoratrici, checchè se ne dica, costa fatica e tanto denaro... o paghi la retta al privato o paghi una persona che lo accudisce!!! un vero schifo....


ciao 
lil


----------

